# recommended extras?



## rigsy (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi all

new to the forum so hopefully you can indulge me with a rookie question

about to buy my first TT - most likely 2.0 TDI ultra s line. the question is what extras should i go for.

was very surprised that parking sensors, cruise control and sat nav (especially with that lovely display) aren't standard - so they seem essential add ons - unless anyone reckons through experience that they're a waste? is there anything else that feels like good value?

so many different packages on offer, it's all a bit confusing. three times now i thought i'd found the perfect car in my local dealership only to find out it didn't have something i wanted....

thanks for reading!


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

rigsy said:


> - most likely 2.0 TDI ultra s line...!


Drive a 2.0 TFSI quattro S line, just to be sure  
Many people feel this is the sweet spot in the current range.

And think about these options, I would consider must haves:
Super sports seats
Deluxe Automatic Air Conditioning with integrated digital displays 
Front centre armrest
Reversing Camera
Audi Side Assist
Audi Sound System


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

If you are on a tight budget, I would suggest front and back parking sensors, arm rest, cruise control. Also hill hold assist if you want or also drive another VAG car with it. The standard seats seem pretty good. The technology pack is the controversial one. Depends perhaps on the discount you can get. Start by keeping it in whilst negotiating, and drop it at the end if you aren't satisfied.


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Picked my new sports coupe up last Thursday and the extras I had fitted were: Armrest, Cruise Control, Hill Assist, Storage Package, Parking System, Dynamic Wheels Auto Dimming Mirror with Light/Rain Sensor. I know it's not the SLine or the TTS but it really is the most amazing car I have ever owned, absolutely beautiful. If I had more money in my budget ( I was a cash buyer) trust me I would have spent a lot more money!!!!!


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

For my part I would say the must have options are; storage pack (surprising how few cubby holes there are), extended colour leather pack and Auto dimming/light sensor pack. Basically the things that should have come as standard.

Recommended, I'd suggest phone box, comfort and sound pack (which includes arm rest, rear parking sensors, air con etc and the B&O speakers but it is flippin expensive), cruise control.

After that its down to personal choice.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Personal choice really.

Some like a fully loaded version, others quite happy with base model.

What do you see as essential or must haves as opposed to nice to haves?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The "packs" represent good value - but only if you intended or like the contents. That would be my first port of call.
Parking sensors i would go for, not bothered about the camera personally and didn't bother spec'n it.
Extended leather


----------



## rigsy (Aug 14, 2015)

essentials for me are cruise control and parking sensors because my (quite old) current car has them and i'd miss them.

but it's also hard not to feel like i'm missing out without that sat nav, given there's that lovely big display.

amazed none of the above three things are standard - and also at how expensive the sat nav is (£1300ish?!) - which i'll most likely have to sacrifice.

will have a look at a couple of the things mentioned above though - thanks


----------



## rigsy (Aug 14, 2015)

@jryoung



> The technology pack is the controversial one.


why controversial?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Only because it's a lot of money for what is essentially sat nav. It depends if you can afford it. My previous car (06 A4 S Line QUATTRO), I skipped on most of the extras, and spent the money on the engine and quattro. This time I have ordered a tts with both packs, etc.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Price is inline with other offerings from Audi as well as other manufactures.
For what you get, i dont think its expensive at all.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Price is inline with other offerings from Audi as well as other manufactures.
> For what you get, i dont think its expensive at all.


Eighteen hundred squid is flippin' expensive in my book!

Watch the price tumble before too long imo:
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/bmw/91294/ ... ember-2015


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's been posted before, it's the basic crappy system that's not really worth it even if it's free - you might as well get a TomTom or paying the 1k for the real one. Audi have previously always had two offerings just like BMW (High and Low).

Audi are not forced to follow, Cruise is not standard, nor is parking sensors and a lot of other things.
You need to add a min of 10% of the cars value to get close to a car thats spec'd well... but then you'll get all those people moaning about the base price "its over priced"...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Price is inline with other offerings from Audi as well as other manufactures.
> ...


Agree similarly specced mk2 TTS black Ed fully loaded has a price differential of ~22% compared to the dearer mk3,although I know the technology has moved on,the tech available on the mk2 was comparable to what was available at the time.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The tech on the MK2 wasn't really comparable to those of the times. 
The RNSe was basically the same system used a decade before. It was 2010 before limited iPod support and SDXC cards were supported.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Audi's A3,A4,A6 etc all used RNS-E at the time.


----------



## rigsy (Aug 14, 2015)

just FYI

i've ended up with the technology pack and the cruise control on an s line which is available now.

i sort of agree with the sat nav being crazy overpriced - but the alternative was getting a car with pretty much the exact same spec (cruise control was a must) without it - and saving maybe £10 a month (3 year lease) - but the catch was i'd have to wait about 8-10 weeks - and my impatience got the better of me.

so will have the TT on wednesady this week, ha!

still not exactly clear on what the technology pack gets you other than the sat nav tho?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

rigsy said:


> still not exactly clear on what the technology pack gets you other than the sat nav tho?


"Technology Package featuring Audi Connect. Utilise the stunning graphics of the Audi Virtual Cockpit with 3D navigation and the addition of Audi Connect to offer internet access on the move. Includes: MMI Navigation Plus. Highlights include: Navigation system integrated into the stunning 12.3" Audi Virtual Cockpit to offer 3D map display, map update service for the first five half-yearly navigation updates, 8 passive loudspeakers, total power of 100 Watts, Media jukebox with space for approximately 10GB and album cover display, DVD drive (MP3, WMA, AAC and MPEG-4-compatible) for music CDs and video DVDs, whole-word address input in one sentence using voice control system and MMI Search: Free text search with intelligent suggestions during input Audi Connect. Convenient connection of your vehicle to the internet via an integrated data module with LTE/ UMTS connection. Highlights of Audi Connect services include navigation with Google EarthTM and Google Street ViewTM, destination input via myAudi or Google MapsTM, access to Twitter, WiFi hotspot, weather and news online and travel information Please see pages 30 and 97 for a full description of this option including functionality and compatibility details Important connectivity information. An external data source is required to enable the Audi Connect Online Services. A separate SIM card can be inserted in the SIM card reader"


----------



## rigsy (Aug 14, 2015)

so basically sat nav and DVD player, ha ha

thanks tho!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> Audi's A3,A4,A6 etc all used RNS-E at the time.


RNS(e) was replaced in stages the TT missed out and with the technology update - so not really they were not the same at that time.

MMI 2G MP3 from CD, iPod (MDI), USB, Aux-In, Bluetooth streaming through separate accessory 
A6 (4F) Lim. Week 05/2004>Week 44/2008
A6 Avant (4F) Week 02/2005>Week 44/2008
A6 Allroad (4FH) Week 12/2006>Week 44/2008
A8 (4E) Week 26/2002>Week 36/2008
Q7 Week 06/2006>Week 21/2009
A5 Week 08/2007>Week 35/2008
A4(8K) Lim. Week 36/2007>Week 21/2009
A4(8K) Avant Week 03/2008>Week 21/2009

MMI 3G MP3 from CD, iPod (MDI), USB, Aux-In, Bluetooth streaming through separate accessory 
A4 Week 22/2009>
A4 Allroad Week 22/2010>
A5 Week 22/2009>
A5 Sportback+Cabriolet Week 45/2008>
A6 (C6) Week 45/2008>
Q5 Week 22/2009>Week 24/2012
Q7 Week 22/2009>

MMI 3G+ MP3 from CD, SD Card, DVD Audio/video, built-in Hard disk, DVD drive, iPod (MDI), USB, Aux-in, Bluetooth streaming available through aftermarket solutions 
A1 Week 34/2010>
A1 Sportback Week 45/2011>
A4 Lim.+ Avant Week 22/2009>
A4 Allroad Week 22/2010>
A5 Week 36/2008>
A5 Sportback+Cabriolet Week 45/2008>
A6 (4F) Week 41/2008>
A6 (4G)
A7 from new
A8(4E) Week 36/2008>
A8 (4H)
Q3 from new
Q5 2009>2012
Q5 Hybrid Week 26/2011>2012
Q7 Week 22/2009>


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

http://mr-fix.info/mmi-rns-bns-rmc-audi ... n-systems/


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Above dates/models are all correct which is basically what your link says.
RNSe was totally replaced and was not main steam as i said... A3/TT is the same platform. In the early days of the MK2 a few talented people bought up cheap A3 units and made new faceplates to save lots of £s.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,I'm not disputing the dates you supplied but thought the link might give a little more background.

Without getting into the intricacies of whether what model had what with regards to introduction dates for MMI,the essence of what I originally tried to get over was at the time the TT had the option of Sat nav as a DVD based unit which was mainly par for the course in it's day.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Id recommend parking sensors, its quite a wide car and feels a bigger car than it actually is.
For cruise control , each to their own, but I wouldn't bother. I reckon its not a standard feature cos its supposed to be a sports car (depending on who you talk to), so cruise control is kinda of like saying it isn't. Its supposed to fun to drive and reason to have it, so hitting a button to take control of the speed kinda defeats the purpose.
If getting the stronic, Id buy the hill start.
I have the TTS (with the various extras over the TT and Sline versions, with comfort pack & hillstart). The various optional extras I have over the base TT are nice to have, but I can't think of anything which I couldn't live without. For the price, hillstart is prob the thing which Id def have if buying again.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Audi's A3,A4,A6 etc all used RNS-E at the time.
> ...


Heck ! Seems like an awful lot of work to go to just to prove a point. Don't you have a life :lol: 
Apart from that this is all somewhat off topic.


----------

